# Help!  We're being okra'd to death!!



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2010)

Our garden is done for the season...except for the okra, which seems to have taken on a life of its own.

We've had it fried more ways than we can count, as soup and cooked with tomatoes and onions.

We're ready for some more ways - any way - to enjoy it as a side dish.  We're open for ideas from anyone here.



P.S.  No pickling recipes, as I'm done, done, done canning this season and we can get good pickled okra at Sam's very inexpensively.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 24, 2010)

The best thing I can think of is if you package up a couple pounds and air ship me some.  

Kathleen has a recipe she got from an Indian friend that uses peanuts and okra and was quite spicy (and good).  Mayhaps she can dig it up.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2010)

Sure, Frank...as long as you air ship us about a bushel of Maryland Blues.  Before I lived here, I lived for 30 years in a 'burb of Washington, DC and loved getting those yummy little critters by the bushel.

The Indian recipe sounds super, especially since my husband enjoys spicy dishes.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't be shipping the blues out till I have had some this season.  Nope.. 

I will see if Kathleen can dig up her recipe.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 24, 2010)

*Okra Recall*

Please PM for proper disposal address and further instructions.  

.40


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 24, 2010)

I like okra grilled, either on the BBQ in a grill basket or in a cast iron skillet.  Toss it with oil and salt and pepper, and grill it over high heat until you get some browning/charring and it is tender.  (Don't put any oil in the pan--the oil on the okra will keep it from sticking.)


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 24, 2010)

How's about freezing some okra for winter consumption?  With respect to crabs, around here, so far, we've had the best season in a decade and have several pounds already in the freezer.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, justplainbill, I've stuffed the freezer full in anticipation of cold weather eating and, sparrowgrass, your idea sounds great.  I'll definitely give it a try.  Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2010)

Katie, you might give this a try. I'm not much of an okra person but this is not to bad. Stir fry 2 cups of sliced okra in 3-4 tab. butter divided  for about 10 min. Place in daking dish alternating layers with drained corn 1 can or 1-1/2 cups cooked corn. Melt the rest of the butter in saucepan over low heat and blend in 2 Tab. flour Pour this mixture over veggies. Melt remaining 1-2 tab. butter and toss bread crumbs 1 cup dry bread crumbs in butter spread bread crumbs over casserrole. Blend in  8 oz of cheddar cheese, Bake at 350 45 min.til casserole is heated through and crumbs are brown and cheese is melted and bubbly.
kades


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 25, 2010)

Okra freezes beautifully so that's a good idea.  In addition I love to cook okra and here are two ways that taste amazing.  Yes both of them are Indian because that's the only way I like okra, with a lot of spices.  

Slice Okra, lengthwise into thin strips  (pound or more)
Make a fresh spice mix - 3 tbsp of cumin seeds, 3 tbsp of corrainder seeds, 4 dried chili (arabol), dry roast and grind
In a pan, add a good amount of oil (1/4 cup), use olive oil it works well
When the oil is hot, throw in some curry leaves if you can find it
Then reduce the oil and add the ground spices
Add some salt, paprika and turmeric as well
Add some freshly grated ginger (1/4 tsp)
Let it all toast in the oil for several minutes
Add 1 tbsp of lime juice
Add the okra to it
Stir it to coat the okra in spices
Do not cover this and let it cook on medium low and don't stir it too much because it becomes gummy
As okra's cook, they start to dry out and that's the point.  Let them become crisp.  Turn off the stove and normally I serve this as a side dish with some dahl and rice.  You can serve it with fish or anything else your heart desires (black bean and rice would be great).  


Another way I make okra is as follows:
Cut an onion finely and fry it oil until translucent.  Add freshly ground spices (similar to the ones above), add some freshly grated ginger and garlic to it.  Add a tiny bit of tomato sauce to it (3 tbsp).  Add salt to taste and add sliced okras, stir it to coat and then cook it on medium low again uncovered and don't stir it too much

Okra will continue to cook and the onions and tomato will make a nice thick coating for the okra.  Again can be enjoyed as  side dish with anything. 

Another trick to cooking non gummy okra, use the largest pan you can find to cook, one that is shallow and has more cooking surface area. That along with not covering it and not stirring it too much makes them perfectly non-gummy and delectable. 

All the best.


----------



## Constance (Aug 25, 2010)

I've already told Katie about this, but for the rest of you...

Once you've had enough okra to eat, let the pods dry on the stalk, then cut the stalks and hang. When thoroughly dry, spray paint with color(s) of your choice for a unique and attractive dried flower.


----------

